# Problems with my Remington 700 Fluted Sendero Rifle...HELP



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'll try to describe the issue. First, I have a model 700 remington fluted sendero...stainless/kevlar stock...chambered in 300 weatherby mag. Lat year I tried to shoot weatherby 150 grain ammo and they would stick in the barrell after firing. This is a brass case. I went to my nickle plated Federal 180 grain and had no problem...until now. I went to the range and was actually trying some Hornady 180 gr sp and they hung up after firing as well. So I again went back to the nickle plated Feds and now they hang up too! WhenI say hang up I mean you gotta get the bolt really hard to get them unstuck! The back of the casing is very scuffed when it comes out. It is apparently swelling at the back of the casing....ANY IDEAS?? I'm lost..

Thanks!
Brice


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Are you sure the chamber's clean? A little spot rust or other junk will make the brass "fire-form" around it, effectively locking it in...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

How long have you had it? Could it be developing excess headspace?

Edit: Looking at it the signs do not seem to match...just that the sticking brass can be because of excess pressure.

Gunsmith might be a good call.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

SOunds as if your over loading the powder charge.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If the back of the case is swelling and making marks on the case, you need to take it to a gunsmith before you shoot it again...


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't know if he still in business, but Larry Lindstrum in Crosby is a pretty good gunsmith.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sorry forgot to add.....also factory loads....no handloads. I will probably try Lindstrum in Crosby.

Thanks!

Brice


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds to me like it was not bored right. have it checked.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Anyone have a number for Mr. Lindstrom??


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Could actually be the extractor! Ive had an extractor problem do the same thing. It wouldnt grab the brass or wouldnt hold it once grabbed. A gunsmith will be able to help.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Anyone have a number for Mr. Lindstrom??


Info on another gunsmith in Crosby...

http://cherokeerifle.biz/CherokeeRifle/


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Anyone have a number for Mr. Lindstrom??


I have 3 rifle's with Lindstrom getting muzzle brakes put on. I'll pm you his number.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> How long have you had it? Could it be developing excess headspace?
> 
> Edit: Looking at it the signs do not seem to match...just that the sticking brass can be because of excess pressure.
> 
> Gunsmith might be a good call.


It does sound like excessive headspace. If so, it can get dangerous real quick. Carter's Country should be able to check it . They should have go/no go headspace gauges at their store.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ol School said:


> It does sound like excessive headspace. If so, it can get dangerous real quick. Carter's Country should be able to check it . They should have go/no go headspace gauges at their store.


DO NOT expect Carter's to know what they are doing with it!!! Particulates in the chamber-Rust!!!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

we had the same problem witha remington 7-08 sps.
The guy eventually sold it as i didnt group well.
I hand load for a 7-08 that I own and I try to shoot hot loads. I can have a load that will show these signs, which is excessive pressure, and I can seat the bullet a tad deeper and the signs will go away.
My 7-08 seems to have a shorter throat than normal. The COL is shorter than loading specs. It also seems that the factory loads pretty hot as well.
If you reloaded I would tell you to measure the COL of the rifle, it might be a tad short and factory loads might be spec on, which will cause pressure.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Not bored deep enough........
I had a rifle do that once but instead of getting it fixed I got rid of it,....


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*chamber*

if the c:idea:ases are coming out scratched-you have some type of trash in chamber. the reason the nickel brass does not expand around it upon firing-therefore easier to extract. "brass" cases flow much more into the chamber and can be harder to extract. take bolt out and look inisde chamber area for contamintes.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

yep - have headspace checked and see if a burr is in the chamber.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

mrsh978 said:


> if the c:idea:ases are coming out scratched-you have some type of trash in chamber. the reason the nickel brass does not expand around it upon firing-therefore easier to extract. "brass" cases flow much more into the chamber and can be harder to extract. take bolt out and look inisde chamber area for contamintes.


This is good advice. The belted mags headspace off the belt on the case, if there is any trash in the chamber, that is normally causes the bolt to close hard also. Unless the gun is running ( always, not just once in the past) way overpressure, it is not likely excess headspace is causing the hard bolt. It is not likely the gun has hard to open bolt from excess HS, normally that would be from too little HS, which can also raise chamber pressures. Trash in the chamber can cause it, as well as the situation above. You may have a rough bore in your chamber, and that will require a smith to fix, either by rechambering, or if your are lucky, a light polishing.

Can you post a CLOSE up of the fired brass head end? We could tell if there was over pressure from that.

I guess you have double checked and are using the right ammo? I know it sounds obvious, but it does happen.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

he said back of case. thats pressure. I guarrantee col is to long on factory ammo
its jamming on lands


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Marshman said:


> I guess you have double checked and are using the right ammo? I know it sounds obvious, but it does happen.


I was wondering if somehow he was shooting 300 win. in the 300wby (or vice versa).


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

That's what I was thinking to!



reef_runner said:


> I was wondering if somehow he was shooting 300 win. in the 300wby (or vice versa).


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you sure its a 300 wby mag? Pretty sure they don't make the sendero in 300 wby mag. Maybe you should try 300 win mag ammo.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

300 Wby case length is 2.825 and 300 win mag is 2.62.....COL on WBY is 3.560 and col for win mag is 3.34. so the WBY mag ammo won't fit a Win Mag action....Unless this gun is extremely dirty then, I'd sure have it checked by a good gunsmith.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well ole Brice mite be shooting the wrong ammo..

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wedington said:


> Are you sure its a 300 wby mag? Pretty sure they don't make the sendero in 300 wby mag. Maybe you should try 300 win mag ammo.


Remington made a run of Wby chambered rifles the last couple of years. I have seen a couple of them in 257 Wby Mag.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

or .300 remington ultra mag??


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

It is definitely chambered in 300 wthrby mag and the ammo is correct. 
I have taken it to Mr. Lindstrom in Crosby. Dang Charlie, I thought you might of had more faith in me LOL!

Thanks for all the replies and advice! I'll post up the findings when I get them.

Brice


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the same gun in 300 win mag. the issue is the cylinder came from the factory with some chatter marks from when they bored it out, took mine to gunsmith had him talk to remington they had him polish the cylinder, never hung up again. That is still a great gun I love mine I can drive tacks. I like to shoot hornady heavy mags. good luck hope your is as simple of a fix as mine was.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Outcast said:


> It is definitely chambered in 300 wthrby mag and the ammo is correct.
> I have taken it to Mr. Lindstrom in Crosby. Dang Charlie, I thought you might of had more faith in me LOL!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and advice! I'll post up the findings when I get them.
> ...


Didn't mean that as an insult, but had to ask. I have heard of people accidently buying the wrong ammo and pulling the trigger with it.

Please keep us in the loop, I have a model 700 in 300 WBY that I have been playing with and would sure like to know what you find.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

That sucks that you spend good money on what you expect to be a good rifle and have problems with it. I know they are minor but they are still problems. I was looking at buying the Remington Alaskan in 300 wsm but may keep looking. Its hard to pass this one up since I can get them for 1600 and they retail for 2300.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Brice

Ya know I was just kidding. But I didnt know they made a Sendero in that caliber. I know Ultra Mag. Good luck

Charlie


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I also have a Remington 700 chambered for 300 wthby mag...never had any problems, but have only shot about 1 box thru it....definitely interested in outcome/verdict on this


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

Have the 300RUM in the Sendero from about 2000 and have had the same issue with hand loads only that were a little hot. I would not pull on the bolt handle to hard it may come apart I believe it is a two piece unit. I carry a 3 piece rod all the time now in my pack just in case to bump out one if it gets stuck. The gun shoots incredible groups. I know serveral others that have the same gun and the newer sendero and have nerver had an issue. I just stay off the hand loads, factory shoots just as good for what I need. Good luck


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Of course I do Charlie!  Really guys, no offense taken. Sometimes it's the obvious that gets ya! LOL I'll let ya'll know what happens. I love the gun....even the gunsmith said.." now that's a dam fine piece there!" So I must be ok...he said he could fix it. 



CHARLIE said:


> Brice
> 
> Ya know I was just kidding. But I didnt know they made a Sendero in that caliber. I know Ultra Mag. Good luck
> 
> Charlie


----------

